# Hola!



## Ryokeen (Jun 14, 2007)

Well uhh, I guess this section is for introductions and such, though I'm not sure how many people will read this, it's sort of irreleavnt for me to care too. Haha. I'm 17. I'm a Christian and I've been in Martial arts off and on since the age of 13. Currently and probably for the rest of my life, I am practicing kenpo under Mr. Jason Farnsworth. Kenpo is a very complete and cool system, and Jason's a great teacher. I'm having a lot of fun. I'm also into Martial Arts tricking.. it's not very effective, but it's a good way to test your body's limits.. atleast for a while.

So that's pretty much me.


----------



## Drac (Jun 14, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Enjoy the Forums...Need help?? Just ask...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 14, 2007)

A lot of people read this section just to say HI back to you and everyone else. So hello! Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting by the way Jason is a great teacher and you are  lucky man.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 14, 2007)

Any students of Mr. Farnsworth are more than welcome here at MT. Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  As has been stated already...any student of Mr. Farnsworth is always welcome here.  You've found a great man to learn from.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Good to see you may have found an art that suits you.  I hope you have fun here and many years enjoying MA in general.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to martial talk


----------



## Tames D (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 15, 2007)

Greetings Aaron,

Welcome to MT.  I like how Kenpo gives you the "whys" behind the moves.  As for developing your body you can research the net.  I prefer weights to get extra bone density, but definately research the material.  The people here are very friendly and knowledgeable.

Cheers.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello Aaron and welcome to MartialTalk ... happy posting!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Lots of Kenpoists on the site.


----------



## black heart (Jun 16, 2007)

Bienvenidos a MT


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## mjd (Jun 17, 2007)

having fun, there there is a good reason for Martial Arts, welcome and fun some more fun


----------

